# Como aumentar la potencia de un transmisor uhf de 15watts



## eletrov (Mar 7, 2010)

*Hola!! estimados compañeros electronicos amantes de la radiodifucion!! tengo ciertas dudas en cuanto a como se podria aumentar la potencia, agregando algun circuito adicional (con elementos y componentes electronicos faciles de adquirir y a muy bajo costo, ademas de que pueda esamblarse a modo casero) a un transmisor UHF de 15 watts el cual tiene como antena un panel omb PD-2000 con una impedancia de 50 ohms en polarizacion horizontal, instalado a 29m de altura. Quien pueda ofrecer alguna sugerencia le agradeceria enormemente!*


----------



## alexus (Mar 7, 2010)

cambia el transistor de salida, nada mas.


----------



## eletrov (Mar 7, 2010)

bueno amigo alexus es razonable! pero se usa un transmisor omb mov 10/15... eso no afectaria la calidad de la señal a emitir?  o alteraria el circuito en su operatividad?..


----------



## alexus (Mar 7, 2010)

no tengo ni la mas palida idea de lo que es eso...

creo que es algo para television digital terrestra, o tdt no?


----------



## teleaudio (May 1, 2010)

Facil.
La manera mas facil es comprar un amplificador de CATV.son banda ancha y hay de 50 y 100 w.
Suerte.


----------



## Andrxx (May 13, 2010)

Otra cosa ¿No podrías hacer una agrupación de paneles radiantes? Sacarías más potencia (más ganancia) pero a costa de reducir el lóbulo de radiación.

Saludos.


----------

